# 1930's model: I.D. and rough value estimate



## decath6431 (Aug 31, 2011)

A lbs that I frequent occassionally has what he is describing as a 1932 Arnold Schwinn and Co. bike.  From his ad "Its a 1932 Arnold Schwinn & Co Chicago, serial #T-20_924 it comes with the locking key which is a Yale Junior #AN95".  I'm thinking maybe it's a Motorbike?  The pictures posted are pretty lousy and I'm not sure if it's all original.  I spoke with him briefly about it and he said it did still have a headbadge.  Not sure where or how he came up with the 1932 as the creation year.  I copied the best one from the listing and attached it below.  About all I can tell is that the drops are rear facing and the seat looks leather and extremely old.  Not sure if it has the sweetheart sprocket but it appears it might and that the chainring might be skiptooth.  I have 2 questions.






1) Can anyone positively id the bike?  

2) I'm interested in making an offer to him.  Anyone have a rough idea of fair market value?  I saw just a frame go on Ebay for $150 but no completed comps.

Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 31, 2011)

Hard to be sure from such a small picture but it may be this (scroll to bottom of page under girl's bike)
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1938_10.html


----------



## jpromo (Aug 31, 2011)

That ad looks about spot on, right down to the ducktail fenders. I would have said late 30s as well; I have no idea where he got '32 as I don't believe Schwinn introduced a balloon tire bicycle until '35 (ish). Hard to tell but the saddle looks like a ladies one from a later bike.

A very cool bike. Price all depends on condition and originality up close. I know nothing of Schwinns from this era so somebody else can probably help you out on a ballpark figure for value and offers to make. What's the fellow asking, anyway?


----------



## decath6431 (Aug 31, 2011)

Man that's a good find, that does look exactly like the ad (sorry the pic wasn't bigger, when I enlarge it it just gets all pixaleted and looks even worse).  But I think that is definitely it.  I asked him what he was asking and he said he wasn't sure, and then asked if he had any offers and he said no.  My guess is he'll probably want $350-$500.  I had planned on probably offering $200-$250.  He obviously doesn't know too much as far as the year, make, etc and mentioned I could possibly help him with the identification since he is not very computer savvy/doesn't want to do the research.  I am almost positive someone else posted the ad for him.  At least I have a frame of reference to work from, would love to know if anyone has seen one for sale anywhere and how much it went for.  Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 31, 2011)

200 sounds more than fair...bike is a base model and no tank was made for it so that puts in further down the "gotta have" scale...change out the seat and it would be a great original paint rider...


----------



## decath6431 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks...i googled the model # from that ad and found this link to the Nostalgic website.  Looks pretty similar...BF Goodrich Schwinn?  I'm really dying to see it in person and may run out tomorrow to look.  I am really hoping it still has the headbadge, would probably offer confirmation.

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle547.htm


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 31, 2011)

Go to Tim Brandt's bicycle chronicles website..."bicycles" page and look up "37 Roadster" for a good picture of an original paint bike
http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 1, 2011)

Those double curved bar roadsters are cool! Would love to see better pics. Is the color creme and black? I have the correct chain guard if it's a 38. I show they were produced from 36 (no chain guard) 37 hockey stick chain guard and 38 with a feather guard. These are the general guidelines for this model. $200 would be very fair especially if the key matches the lock cylindar. You have the right idea on pricing the more complete (includes head badge) etc the more value is there. But it's a base model no tank no rack so that adds bargaining power as well...However like I said these base model double curved bars are really cool rides!

Good Luck! Keep us posted with pics

Mark


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like the key is directly rear facing making this a 1936. 

Here is a pic of a 1936 catalog page:


----------



## meteor (Sep 1, 2011)

*balloon tire introduced in 1933...*

Locking fork maybe 36 or 37. This bike is worth more than $200. If he says $350 and you can afford it I'd buy it (assuming it is correct.)


----------

